# Funciona este circuito de pablin?



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 13, 2007)

hola quiero saber si funciona el decodificador que publica pablin. vivo en tucuman y mi sistema de cable es CCC.
el canal tyc max se lo puede ver pero aparece una franja en el medio q se mueve para todos lados.
quiero saber si con este circuito se puede arreglar la imagen.-gracias-


----------



## michelin (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola luis.
 mira yo se que ese circuito sirve, pero no si es realmente lo que necesitas.. por que ese circuito sirve para decodificar canales y lo que vos tenes ahi es un mal comportamiento del cable o del decodificador de señal del TV


----------



## jona (Sep 13, 2007)

hola
ese circuito que publica pablin, ni siquiera funciona, lo que vos tenes es una señal codificada,puesto que el canal ese es codificado.
para lograr ver ese tipo de señales, tenes que armar un codificador realmente bueno.
saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 13, 2007)

ok entonces pasenme alguno que no sea tan complicado.gracias


----------



## jona (Sep 13, 2007)

si hablamos de algo no tan complicado, hablamos de algo que sera muy eficiente.
para codificar señales,decodificadas por la empresa provedora, llevan circuitos que tiene ic programables, y ahi que calibrarlo bien,no todos funcionan en todos lados.
saludos


----------



## mati89 (Oct 21, 2007)

existen decodificadores universales que andan en cualquier area y cualquier sistea de cable
pero sale muy caro hacerse uno y lleva un pic como dice jona


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 21, 2007)

Regla general que he generado con el pasar del tiempo. . .
SI el esquematico tiene fondo amarillo y componentes rojos, y l apagina empieza con P y termina con ablin, no funciona.
Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 21, 2007)

mmmm o funcionan pero con 100000 modificaciones.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Oct 22, 2007)

ok gracias por los aportes pero me quede con una duda.yo tengo un amigo que tiene un conversor y lo llevo a un vago que no se que le hizo pero puede ver todos los canales premium.queria saber si alguno de ustedes tiene idea de lo que hicieron?


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 25, 2007)

fallo.!
lo armaron unos compañeros como proyecto de materia. y les funciono para decodificar los canales que esatn arriba uhf


----------



## Elvic (Oct 26, 2007)

este circuito mas bien es un pre amplificador de audio ? de uso general

como que para decodificar no creo funcione, y el ancho de banda es limitado, también
que la transmisión del los canales de cable son en  vhf(30mhz a 300mhz ) peor aun para uhf el transistor no responde 


suerT


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Oct 27, 2007)

o sea respondanme a la pregunta q hice¿se puede hacer con un conversor un deco?


----------

